# Summer Boots for EMS



## WuLabsWuTecH (May 26, 2015)

I love my 5.11 8" Taclite boots, but for the price, they aren't really built to last.  This is the second pair I have been through in 3 years and they just seem to fall apart after the 1-1.5 year mark.  Anyone got good recommendations for a good, lightweight duty boot for summer use?


----------



## Chewy20 (May 26, 2015)

I just picked up the 5.11 Speed 2.0s, very light weight and only $90. First time using 5.11s. but they came with a 30 day comfort warranty and a 1 year condition warranty. Figure that was a good enough reason to spend $90 even if they only last that long.


----------



## Underoath87 (May 26, 2015)

Lightweight/breathable and durable don't go together.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 27, 2015)

Get the 4" Taclites. They are much more comfortable and seem to be very durable. You do not need calf-length boots- if you are doing tactical stuff, you're doing it wrong lol.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 27, 2015)

Redbacks.


----------



## squirrel15 (May 27, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Redbacks.


Thanks, more boots I want to spend money on and give a try lol


----------



## COmedic17 (May 29, 2015)

My husband really wants The Globe Quad-Certified Technical Rescue  Speed Lace Boot.

...for $400. 


A lot of people have them and rave about them, but they are fire resistant so I imagine you would get swamp foot. But they swear they don't get hot.


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2015)

Under Armor Valsetz are awesome if you aren't required to have steel toe.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2015)

I love redbacks for the comfort, but there's no stability in the ankle. Also, for some reason, they destroy socks.


----------



## Tigger (May 30, 2015)

I bought some Blue Tongue (by Redback) slip on boots and they are the best in the summer. Of course they're like wearing clogs, but if you're working your average EMS job they're fine. I wear mine when I work in the city without issue.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 30, 2015)

I love my magnum side zips. Thy can be a bit expensive but they are the most comfortable boot I have ever worn. I get a new pair ever other year.... Boot allowance.


----------

